

Gigabit WiFi? 802.11ac router makes it possible, starting in May - Dinoguy1000
http://www.kurzweilai.net/gigabit-wifi-802-11ac-router-makes-it-possible-starting-in-may

======
nextparadigms
I hope they will optimize it for energy efficiency and keep the speed the same
on mobiles for now.

~~~
sp332
Beam forming trades more computation (which uses less power than you'd think
thanks to dedicated hardware) for much less broadcast power. Also, 1 Gbps is
only achievable with multiple channels combined. If a phone only uses one
band, it would take a lot less power, drop your theoretical throughput to 250
Mbps (which IMHO is still overkill for a phone), and keep all the other
advantages of the new spec.

------
zitterbewegung
I expect it to catch on once apple supports it.

